# Bay Area Turkey Day Rides?



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I'll be in Palo Alto for Thanksgiving visiting the inlaws, etc. Hoping to get out for a road ride on Thursday morning before all the eating begins. If anyone knows any good group rides, please let me know.

Thx.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The best ride in the area is the Kennedy Turkey Ride, but you'll need a mountain bike.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=465893


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The Mt Hamilton low-key hill climb is on Turkey Day.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> The best ride in the area is the Kennedy Turkey Ride, but you'll need a mountain bike.


Here's the link to the *2009* edition of the Kennedy Turkey Ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

While we are talking of turkeys ... I saw 5 large, plump turkeys near the bottom of Sierra Road today! Near the top of the hill I saw an older guy dressed in dark green with a red/black hunting hat and a striking resemblance to Elmer Fudd! He had a quad-bike with a shot-gun holster mounted on each side, and one of the holsters was occupied. He was looking intently at a barbed wire fence, presumably trying to hunt something. I thought about telling him where the turkeys were in case he was hunting for Thanksgiving Dinner, but then decided to give the turkeys a break.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Squizzle:

Mike J. of Chain Reaction usually has a Turkey Trot, which usually goes over Skyline to the coast. It starts around 7:30-8:00 in the morning at the intesection of Olive Hill Road and Canada Road in Woodside. I rode the past two times and had quite an enjoyable ride. There are usually a few that (one older individual in particular) flew effortlessly over the hills.

CHL


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

CHL said:


> Hi Squizzle:
> 
> Mike J. of Chain Reaction usually has a Turkey Trot, which usually goes over Skyline to the coast. It starts around 7:30-8:00 in the morning at the intesection of Olive Hill Road and Canada Road in Woodside. I rode the past two times and had quite an enjoyable ride. There are usually a few that (one older individual in particular) flew effortlessly over the hills.
> 
> CHL



Info: http://www.chainreaction.com/diary.htm


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> Info: http://www.chainreaction.com/diary.htm


Hi All:

I had a very pleasanta ride yesterday morning. It was chilly but by the time we got up to Skyline and into Pescadero, it was far warmer. The wind was practically non-existent and you could see to the coast from West Old La Honda. There were quite a few riders on the road. Don't know why some hate Haskins grade but it's neat little climb that isn't overly steep.

It's too bad I didn't eat enough (one bar and a Red Bull) almost bonked on my way back via Highway 84. Thank goodness the small grocery store at 84 & Skyline was open. Nothing that a few large spoons of honey and a baklava didn't cure. Rode nearly 55 miles and was home by about 12:45PM. I can't think of a better way to start off Thanksgiving. 

CHL


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Mt. Hamilton*

So I ended up doing the Low Key Hill Climb on Mt Hamilton. Turned out to be a great day with incredible views all around at the summit. If you haven't done any of the Low Key Hill Climbs, check them out. Great group of people, very well organized. I'll be back again next year for sure! :thumbsup:


----------

